# manchmal komische sonderzeichen



## hanso512 (11. Dez 2004)

hallo

bei mir taucht beim auslesen von einem int wert aus einer mysql db manchmal ein ganz komischer fehler auf:

ich habe in einer spalte alles werte vom typ int und die haben alle den wert 480

wenn ich nun mit rs.getInt(0) den wert auslese funktionierts machmal fehlerfrei und manchmal kommt eine exception: Invalid value for getInt() - '4[#'

wobei die zeichen nach 4 immer unterschiedlich sind

was könnte da das problem sein?

vielen dank für die hilfe

grüsse
hanso


----------



## abollm (12. Dez 2004)

Sende (ein wenig) Code, dann kann dir besser geholfen werden.


----------



## hanso512 (12. Dez 2004)

```
Statement statement = con.createStatement();
      ResultSet rs = statement.executeQuery(sql);
      Hashtable h = new Hashtable();
      while (rs.next())
      {
        h.put("bild_x", (new Integer(rs.getInt(3))));
      }
```

[Edit by foobar: Codetags repariert]


----------



## foobar (12. Dez 2004)

BTW Falls das Resultset mehrere Zeilen zurückgibt, wird nur die letzte in der HashMap gespeichert, weil du immer den selben Key verwendest.


----------



## Guest (12. Dez 2004)

ja, ich weiß, das ist auch nicht das problem
das problem ist, dass in der spalte immer werte von 480 stehen
und er manchmal 4 und dann zwei sonderzeichen ausliest
und manchmal gehts auch

das ist echt blöd


----------



## Bleiglanz (13. Dez 2004)

was steht in den anderen beiden spalten (evtl. ein BLOB)?


----------



## hanso512 (13. Dez 2004)

jeweils int


----------

